# Central Virginia Reptile Rescue, LLC



## chibicricket (Jun 3, 2022)

​
Hi! I just wanted to post this as a resource if anyone needs to rehome an animal or is looking to adopt an animal in the Central Virginia/Richmond area. We are state registered. 

You can visit our website for more information @ centralvirginiareptilerescue.org

​


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Jun 3, 2022)

Good luck in the RVA it's an interesting place!


----------



## chibicricket (Jun 3, 2022)

Blackdog1714 said:


> Good luck in the RVA it's an interesting place!


Oh, yea, I lived here a long time. It is funny though, I've gotten a lot of calls for copperheads, but I'm a pet rescue, ha ha.


----------



## Ink (Jun 3, 2022)

Congrats.


----------

